# can anyone tell me where and how i would get this done



## madredebebe (Mar 28, 2012)

Ok so we have a logo for our shirts. What I would like is to have a very small metallic piece made that would be attached to the clothes somewhere. I hope this makes sense. It would be like the little flag from ralph Lauren but with a weighed metallic piece. I hope that makes sense. Also how do we get or brand name stamped onto the tag part on the inside of the shirt.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Try Clothing Labels - Metal Clothing Labels for labels.

For tagless collar labels, have your screen printer do them at the same time he is printing your designs.


----------



## madredebebe (Mar 28, 2012)

splathead said:


> Try Clothing Labels - Metal Clothing Labels for labels.
> 
> For tagless collar labels, have your screen printer do them at the same time he is printing your designs.


Awesome thanks so much


----------

